# New on site



## stauble (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello to every body,
I'm a french stage manager, working only on touring production.
I'm also a theatre technical translator, author of the book "le TEC".
I may soon have a lot of question on theater terminology.
Thanks a lot
Emmanuelle


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Ask away, there some great guys here. Also check out the Wiki.


----------

